# AFKitchenknifeguy's aka Jason's Knives



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Haven't bought any for awhile, but for some of the newer guys:





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I am pretty sure I have seen pictures of some of your knives elsewhere Jason. This should be good!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I have more but can't find the pics on photobucket. I'll take them at a later date.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Incredible Jason.

Not one but _two_ original Kramers?

How do you store/display all of these?


----------



## kalaeb

I am a little mad at myself for not knowing all the knives. Any chance you can add a maker list?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A few in a safe, a few stay in pelican cases, a few in a knife bag, and about 3-5 on my cutting board. I like to rotate.

From the top, Kramer damascus and straight steel w/custom saya by Marko, AES custom criollo knife with leather sheath, Ray Rogers custom damascus presentation grade, Shigefusa western damascus with custom handle and saya (Adam and Marko), couple of Pierre's paring knives: standard and sheeps foot, Carter IP gyuto, Harner Butchihiki, Tadsatuna (sp) petty, 270/240 S1 Nenox, Misono gyuto/paring Swedish steel w/ custom koa handles, Carter 210, Watanabe gyuto w/custom Stefan handle, MONZABURO Custom Yanagiba Style Kiritsuke, Grand Cheff SP1 Takayuki 270, Fish handled modified Hattori gyuto (the one in "Edge in the Kitchen" by Chad Ward), Few nice but can't remember the maker yanagi's (guy from Ebay, inexpensive but great knives).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Jason,

I remember some of these from your gallery at KF, but it's nice to see them again.

Rick


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Rick, 

Yeah, nothing new for most of the pics, just rehashed to a new location. I suck at pics; doesn't help I don't have a nice camera to help me out. Too many other hobbies and addictions, right Stefan?


----------



## mc2442

Beautiful collection Jason!


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## Hermes7792

AES custom criollo knife with leather sheath

That profile is awesome, would you send me the specs? geometry and measurments. It would be appreciated.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Obviously stunned by the collection, but it's the simple things such as the Grand Cheff, that I love seeing from some of these history'ed collections.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Carter Petty w/ Stefan handle, Pierre 240 gyuto, Kikuichi suji


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hermes7792 said:


> AES custom criollo knife with leather sheath
> 
> That profile is awesome, would you send me the specs? geometry and measurments. It would be appreciated.



Won't be right away, but I will get you them to you.


----------



## Still-edo

Always mystified by the Carter knives. Really hard to describe them. Awesome collection!


----------



## Eamon Burke

I like how distinctive your collection is. You can tell right off who did the handles, etc.

The second Kramer you have is the best Kramer I've seen, I think.


----------



## Iceman91

Oh those Kramers. Maybe someday......


----------



## mattrud

Thanks for re-posting these Jason. I always loved your collection. It is inspiring me to break out the camera and load some of mine up.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Looks like your other Kramer could use a saya and I could get a chance to study it a little bit. 

Maybe if you are in the area. It's hard to part with that kind of knife.

M


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Looks like your other Kramer could use a saya and I could get a chance to study it a little bit.
> 
> Maybe if you are in the area. It's hard to part with that kind of knife.
> 
> M



Marko,

I trust you 100%, it's just the postal services I don't trust. I would have to hand deliver it before I did that. I would love to have a saya for it though, it would complete the masterpiece.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

When you are in the area, stop by and I will fit it while you wait finish later. I get to see it and you won't part with your treasure. 

M


----------



## Big Chris

That is an awesome collection. Really appreciate seeing the Kramers and the Carter.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## cheflarge

Holy crap!!! What an incredibly awesome set of knives. Some serious jealousy going on here.:goodpost:


----------



## Duckfat

Awesome collection Jason.


----------



## stopbarking

Sweet collection. That's the best looking Carter I've ever seen. Who did the handle?


----------



## Brad Gibson

Amazing knives!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

stopbarking said:


> Sweet collection. That's the best looking Carter I've ever seen. Who did the handle?



There are a couple of Carters in there, but I believe you are writing about the petty with the Stefan handle. I believe I got that done 5 years ago, bought the handle through Dave and had Carter ship the knife to Dave to put the handle on it. It is definitely in my top three favorite knives i've ever used.


----------



## stopbarking

That is the one I meant and I now see you said that already. It's a looker!


----------



## 3200+++

Sick and impressive collection. fractured my left eye like a 30Yo model wearing lace lingerie. 

that line pattern damascus Kramer chef is unbelievable.

You north american chefs have a soft spot for fancy handles


----------



## miccro

insane. -great collecton


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mise_en_place

Really nice handle on the Haburn, Jason. 

Mind sharing the name of the material?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Sure, it's a redwood burl and blackwood ferrule. The steel is 52100, my favorite. 

The Rader is 52100 too I believe (got it in a trade), not sure of the handle materials. Rader's are flawless IMO. Other than Carter, I can't think of a better knife.


----------



## mise_en_place

Cool, thanks. I've never used 52100, but it's on my list to try.

Originally, my Marko suji was going to be 52100, but Marko talked me into A2.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I really shouldn't have, it's the last thing I need right now, but I just got a killer deal on a Carter IP. More than half the price of the original. Looks like it was refurbished and some stock taken off, which suits me just fine as I prefer a narrower blade as opposed to a lot of belly. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/URL] 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------

